# Immigration help!!!!!



## mittu (Mar 9, 2009)

My boyfriend and i have been trying to complete the FM3 process for a while and each time we are told something different. Now we need a PERIRTO TRADUCOR to translate out educational certificates from english to spanish, this is urgent and would like someone who could do it in a day without costing the earth. Does anyone out there know of someone who could help, we are based in Mexico City. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you mean, " PERITO TRADUCTOR." For most such translations, an 'official translator' is required. Often, they may be found in larger legal offices. I suggest you ask around or use the yellow pages to find one.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Check in the Yellow pages*



mittu said:


> My boyfriend and i have been trying to complete the FM3 process for a while and each time we are told something different. Now we need a PERIRTO TRADUCOR to translate out educational certificates from english to spanish, this is urgent and would like someone who could do it in a day without costing the earth. Does anyone out there know of someone who could help, we are based in Mexico City. Thank you in advance.


You will need a "traductor" so check under "traductor", "traductores" or "traducciones".


Most likely the translation will need to be legally certified, look for "notario" or "notaría" in the Yellow Pages, these are the places that provide this kind of legal service, very often they have translators also.

In any case shop around for both services, fees vary considerably for both translations and legal certification of documents.


----------



## valenciana (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sure to get shot down, so fire away.

It's not that difficult to read and understand documents such as educational certificates, marriage licences etc. written in English; in the former, for example, many words are cognates. In addition- in the interests of those whose documents are in English, it wouldn't be too hard to have an office or offices in Mexico, as part of its vast bureaucratic machine, where a suitably capable employee could read and certify/attest to the appropriacy of stuff written in English and perhaps other common foreign languages.

As some of will have noticed, English is now used in the world as a medium of international communication, and it's not so that every text or document written in English is (or needs to be) translated into Korean, Serbo-Croat, Farsi, Bahasa Malay, Spanish, Estonian etc. etc. when someone in a country where one of those languages is spoken/read needs to understand that text or document.

To say "Ah, but Spanish-language documents aren't accepted in the U.S. or Canada but need to be translated into English" (if that is indeed the case) misses the point, which is that English has become the language of international communication and its use in certain circumstances is justified, useful, and saves time and expense.

I am most certainly NOT saying that "everyone should speak English" and strongly dislike the use of English merely as a way of being (supposedly) "cool", or in public signs etc. in a country where it's not the first or (a) second language. E.g. signs, advertising etc. in English, in a country where Spanish is the mother tongue, I consider entirely out of place (not to mention "JUANS -or JUANS', but rarely if ever JUAN'S (!) TACOS", which is pretty horrible, isn't it?) but at the same time there are circumstances, I believe, when the use of English is appropriate. The area of personal documentation is one such set of circumstances.

This "translate your certificate into Spanish" smacks of bureaucracy for bureaucracy's sake and/or is a ploy to help keep in business a _perito traductor _who may well not, in any case, actually be much of a _perito_. I call, in Mexico and elsewhere, for procedures that facilitate rather than impede the movement and integration of people in countries and environments other than their own. 

Yep, I know already that "Mexico isnt the U.S. or Canada", but that won't stop me advocating the use of people-centered procedures, ones that make our lives easier and more pleasant.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You make some good points but the fact remains that the bureaucracy does require 'official translation' of some documents, in spite of the fact that some of those translations may leave a lot to be desired. It is that 'official stamp' of the licensed translator on the translated document that seems most important. Then, all goes into a file.......well, a pile in many offices.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*In which planet do you live?*



valenciana said:


> I'm sure to get shot down, so fire away.
> 
> It's not that difficult to read and understand documents such as educational certificates, marriage licences etc. written in English; in the former, for example, many words are cognates. In addition- in the interests of those whose documents are in English, it wouldn't be too hard to have an office or offices in Mexico, as part of its vast bureaucratic machine, where a suitably capable employee could read and certify/attest to the appropriacy of stuff written in English and perhaps other common foreign languages.
> 
> ...


Every single country in this one (planet I mean, is is called Earth in case you want to know) requires that official documentation is filed in the language(s) of choice of that country.

This is not a random requirement to keep anybody in employment (what nonsense) but has the practical purpose to ensure that everybody that may need to check the document can understand it. What do you recommend to do with legal documents in Chinese, Bengali or Swahili? That the Mexican bureaucracy adapts to this?

English may be very widespread nowadays, but most Mexican bureaucrats do not speak it, so it is reasonable that all documents they need to handle come with the respective translations.

Your idea of special office for foreigners may have some merit, but it would mean to create a parallel system only for foreigners, which is frankly unnecessary since the translation of legal documents ensures they can be handled by the existing bureaucracy in place.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cousin had to go through something similar when he first moved down here with his company, a multinational corporation. While they took care of everything including legal fees, etc., I remember him having some trouble getting all of his transcripts (he had multiple degrees and had gone to several schools to do it given he moved around a lot). I am not sure why they were requesting the transcripts since he was going to be at a manager level, but for some reason the immigration wanted the documents in this particular case. Because it would have taken so long to order the transcripts, get them translated and also apostilized over several states, they accepted some kind of letter that was done in English and Spanish from his last company indicating he had the requisite experience to do the job. This document was apostilized back in the U.S. and my cousin had his FM3 shortly thereafter.

The law firm had indicated there was some kind of process they could have done for an addition fee to have the documents translated, but the system my cousin used worked out okay.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Professional people coming into Mexico, either being brought by their company's or wishing to enter and work here- will need to present any and all proof of their professional standing-(or they would immigrate under another category folks) all translated (this happens all over the globe, folks... why should you be the exception?) so that ALL PAPERWORK MUST BE IN THE COUNTRY'S OFFICIAL LANGUAGE.... don't forget "when in Rome..." and try and be pleasant and conform to the established procedures, unless you want to wait longer?
A lot of officials and people in general speak English and many (if their family's can afford it are sent to the US or Canada to study) can "figure it out".... yet, foreigners come to another country and should take the trouble of learning the language in order to fully adapt, no? US citizens regularly complain about immigrant's "not speaking English" when they come to the US, don't they? Well, now YOU'RE the immigrant.... courtesy, patience and a sense of humor go along way for everyone....


----------



## Bob Cox (Jan 2, 2009)

In Tlaxcala I had no problems getting my FM3 or FM2. But most of my documents were in Spanish as I was married down here and went to school here (for the 2nd time in my life). 
Learning the language even in a rudimentary form will take you a long way. It will give you a new viewpoint towards news and open new horizons in literature.
When I first came here I thought, " I'm getting prices jacked up because I speak only English.... then after I learned Spanish I realized ...no that's not what's happening..they're jacking up the prices on everybody. learn the language..be surprised.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

There are no surprises in store for us. My family and I have dual citizenship and 100% fluent (no accent either in English or Spanish). My husband is from Zacatecas (his family is mostly blond), I am from Baja California Norte (born in CA and my family is from Spain and also fair) and have lived / studied / worked both in Mexico as the USA, so we know all about the double pricing customs.... we get those all the time AND WE'RE MEXICAN!!! We know it's not just about the language, it's about "being different" than the locals... even though our neighbors know us now, we still get double priced now and then (when they can)- and I overheard their conversations when they thought I didn't speak Spanish - they consider us "foreigners"- and where shocked when I spoke Spanish! It's discrimination plain and simple, but I also have to say that I was discriminated against in the USA too and even won a law suit to that effect because I was "Mexican".... At work I've even been told "it's great that I am a minority yet I don't look it" and "that it's scary how I look American yet I am Mexican and could pass for an Anglo".... unfortunately, it's a HUMAN trait to discriminate against anyone that's different from us, isn't that awful? Whether from fear, ignorance, protectionism or just plain being mean and nasty- we've seen it all over the world. I can say that it's less prevalent in the northern and central parts of Mexico than here in Yucatan. I could tell you about the Yucatecans, they're really closed minded and petty people which is another reason (apart from the weather) why we are looking forward to moving to your area...


----------



## Tom O'Brien (Mar 19, 2009)

mittu said:


> My boyfriend and i have been trying to complete the FM3 process for a while and each time we are told something different. Now we need a PERIRTO TRADUCOR to translate out educational certificates from english to spanish, this is urgent and would like someone who could do it in a day without costing the earth. Does anyone out there know of someone who could help, we are based in Mexico City. Thank you in advance.


The easiest, fastest and cheapest way to complete any FM process is north of the line. Any Mexican Consul can fix you up smoothly.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many would argue that point. Consulates usually require that you provide much more documentation, such as medical reports and police reports, which aren't required; at least here in Chapala. Also, I think you will find that, in the USA, you must use the consulate nearest your residence and none other. The vast majority of expats get their FM3 in Mexico; some use agents who specialize in providing such assistance in areas where there are a lot of expats. "Official translators" are often found in legal offices; just ask around. Here in Chapala, there are even 'papelerias' which specialize in typing up the necessary forms and checking your documentation for completeness, etc. They know exactly what the local immigration folks want and they make sure that you can avoid confusion and extra running around. Ask other expats or expat employers for recommendations in your area.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,

I just typed this "get Mexican documents translated to English" into Google and found tons of helpful answers.

That's how I have learned so many things about many different subjects. The search engines have vastly improved in the way they handle queries - even questions typed in will usually find something related and relevant.

No, I don't work for Google (wish I did...lol)

Hope it helps you a little,

Donna


----------

